# Did everybody get the Clothesline DIY from Tom Nook at the start of the game except me?!



## Kindra (Apr 26, 2020)

I don't imagine I would have sold off a DIY (I still don't sell DIYs, my house is absolutely full of them lol), but I don't have this one and I have no idea why because everything I can find about it says it should have been handed out by Tom Nook for building the first three villager homes. But ... I must not have _needed_ it for the houses, because I definitely don't have it and obviously I'd still be stuck in the early stages of the game if I didn't give it to the house that required it? 

So I guess I'm just wondering if I'm an anomaly here or if other people didn't get this particular DIY from the very start of the game? I'm still hanging out for one of my villagers to give it to me  Maybe I did accidentally sell it with a load of other things without realising?


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 26, 2020)

Shall I make one for you? It is not the same, but I can make one for free


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 26, 2020)

I got the clothesline DIY yesterday. You're not alone.


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 26, 2020)

i never got it, but i did get two from balloons lol.


----------



## cicely (Apr 26, 2020)

I never got it either. I think there's a pool of DIYs he can give you. For example, I got a wooden bucket DIY, but I've seen others who haven't.


----------



## Kindra (Apr 26, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> I got the clothesline DIY yesterday. You're not alone.


Oh thank goodness!! I was terrified there was some glitch that prevented me getting it    Thank you so much, that's so reassuring!



purple_vixen said:


> Shall I make one for you? It is not the same, but I can make one for free


That's so kind of you!  Are you sure? I would love one! What materials does it require?


----------



## shiggy (Apr 26, 2020)

The DIY Tom Nook gives you for the first three villager home seem to be random (at least some of them) but you can still get the recipe from balloons, bottles or villager crafting. I don't have clothesline either


----------



## Kindra (Apr 26, 2020)

cicely said:


> I never got it either. I think there's a pool of DIYs he can give you. For example, I got a wooden bucket DIY, but I've seen others who haven't.


That would make a lot of sense actually! I think I got a wooden bucket DIY too (can't say for sure though, it was pretty long ago and my memory is fuzzy). I just assumed that everybody got the exact same recipes.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



shiggy said:


> The DIY Tom Nook gives you for the first three villager home seem to be random (at least some of them) but you can still get the recipe from balloons, bottles or villager crafting. I don't have clothesline either


Ooh that does make it tough to decide which DIYs to sell back to the same and which to try handing out to others. I was planning on selling anything that you get automatically, because nobody would really want or need those, but if there's a random element to it ... that complicates things a little! 
(Although now I say this, secondary residents might not get those DIYs from Tom Nook if they're not the ones who are preparing the villager plots ... hmm)


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 26, 2020)

@Kindra - It was only 10 branches, and I have loads. I will PM you a Dodo code if you are free now?


----------



## Kindra (Apr 26, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> @Kindra - It was only 10 branches, and I have loads. I will PM you a Dodo code if you are free now?


I certainly am!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 26, 2020)

I didn’t get it either when I was building my first 3 houses. So maybe the diys he gives out are random. I ended up getting the clothesline diy in one of the bundles in the shop


----------



## Sansy (Apr 26, 2020)

My sister and I both had different starter DIY recipes, we only realized it when I saw she had Log Garden Lounge and said I should have it from the starter recipes. I also listed some of the ones I had and she was like, "What?! I don't have those."

There's a lot of misinformation online because I don't think it's widely know the starting DIY recipes you get aren't universal.


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2020)

i have the diy but i never got it from nook lol


----------

